# Light pink blush, nude pink blush, and a warm nude e/s - ANY BRAND; Also empty lipgloss pots?



## glasswillow (Feb 11, 2013)

*Light pink blush, nude pink blush, and a warm nude e/s - ANY BRAND; Also empty lipgloss pots?*

Light pink blush with *at least* a hint of shimmer. Something like this.....



  	Blushes I have already tried - everything in MAC's regular line, Alpha Girl (no shimmer, a little too warm), Don't Be Shy (too rosy), Pleasantry (too bright / too yellow tone), Tippy (too bright), Petalpoint (too purple), Blooming (too muted)

  	Nude Pink Blush with *at least* a hint of shimmer. Something like this.....



  	Blushbaby would've worked if it had a little shimmer.


  	Warm nude e/s with at least a hint of shimmer, but nothing incredibly frosty. Something like this....



  	Ricepaper was very close.


  	I don't really like applying from the tube, so I wanna melt my lipsticks down into individual pots (not a palette) like the one's used for lipgloss. Anyone know where I can purchase without having to buy 200 of them?


----------

